# Please help, what kind of snake is this one?



## matusik (Dec 4, 2010)

Hi, we have found a snake on the pathway in front of our house at about 8pm. It might look bigger on the picture because it's taken too close, but it was only about 40cm long. We live in Sydney and I tried to search to find the species, to us it looks like a red belly baby but his top skin was brownish not black. Any ideas? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Snakelove (Dec 4, 2010)

I'm gonna take a stab at it for the first time and say that it's a golden crowned snake? hopefully I'm right..lol


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Dec 4, 2010)

Dammit! Thought I'd get firstys this time! Yeh, Golden Crowned.


----------



## Snakelove (Dec 4, 2010)

Woop woop! lol


----------



## chenobi (Dec 4, 2010)

Who killed it and why?


----------



## the jungle guy (Dec 4, 2010)

chenobi said:


> who killed it and why?


 

+1 :x


----------



## Fuscus (Dec 4, 2010)

Golden Crowned, an inoffensive and mildly venomous species and a reluctant biter. When threatened they adopt a cobra like stance and then just sit there. Great for photographers and ignorant red-necks who like killing small animals.


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Dec 4, 2010)

Hmm... not the site to post a picture of a despatched harmless snake if you did the despatching yourself...

J.


----------



## chenobi (Dec 4, 2010)

Fuscus said:


> Golden Crowned, an inoffensive and mildly venomous species and a reluctant biter. When threatened they adopt a cobra like stance and then just sit there. Great for photographers and ignorant red-necks who like killing small animals.


Couldn't have said it better, a small snake that is terrified of losing or breaking it fangs and will generally, always defensively strike with a closed mouth. Next time take a picture and leave it alone!


----------



## cockney red (Dec 4, 2010)

Calm down warriors, he is innocent till proven guilty


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 4, 2010)

Deadus snakus. Can tell its that by the severed head, very common in areas with people.


----------



## the jungle guy (Dec 4, 2010)

other way around, your guilty until innocence proven and taken a photo of a snake thats just been killed on a shovel looks awfully guilty to me, 

but then again if i stand near a house thats just been lit on fire with a jerry can and handfull of matches does that mean im innocent? certainly wont look that way


----------



## cadwallader (Dec 4, 2010)

i hate seeing pics like that such a nice snake...


----------



## Nighthawk (Dec 4, 2010)

My goodness... give the guy a chance to respond hey?


----------



## Davo66 (Dec 4, 2010)

What a brilliant looking snake. Looks as tough as hell when they rear up. Shame about it being killed though and if the person who did it knew it was non lethal and unlikely to bite, even when provoked, maybe they would not have killed it. Then again, the average household pets, the cute fluffy types, cats dogs, rabbits, etc also get mistreated and abused so what hope does a beautiful but scaley snake have with the general population if the pets which have been accepted for hundreds and thousands of years are also being mistreated and abused. Just face it, most humans are A Holes.


----------



## Sel (Dec 4, 2010)

Calm down...maybe he killed it...or maybe he found it dead after a cat had attacked it..or a bird or a dog..either way, i doubt he will come back to answer that question!


----------



## snakelover33 (Dec 4, 2010)

heey im not a a hole i loove snakes i got a woma python


----------



## chilli-mudcrab (Dec 4, 2010)

to me it looks like yes they've killed it probably with the shovel the snake is on like so many other city folk they don't know much about snakes so killed it out of fear, however they are then curious enough to join a snake forum to find out about the dead snake thus begins the learning phase


----------



## giggle (Dec 4, 2010)

That is one beautiful species I have never seen before  It was clearly "shoveled" you can see the clean crisp line... generally other animals find it difficult to cut so cleanly without leaving any other marks lol
But yeah, hopefully they will know better for next time and leave it alone instead of killing it. But you know in all likelihood, their neighbour would have found it an killed it same way 
It really didn't deserve to die, I hope OP understands this now and has a better appreciation for snakes. Even some pythons... heck even some lizards have a defensive display... it doesnt make them dangerous 

Please next time look, don't touch... and just walk away and consider yourself lucky that you got to see such a beautiful snake.


----------



## snakeluvver (Dec 4, 2010)

Wow guys nice way to welcome him  he may have found it killed by a pet, you can't accuse him so harshly. It may have been his relative or neighbour who killed it.


----------



## Nighthawk (Dec 4, 2010)

snakeluvver said:


> Wow guys nice way to welcome him  he may have found it killed by a pet, you can't accuse him so harshly. It may have been his relative or neighbour who killed it.



+1


----------



## redbellybite (Dec 4, 2010)

snakeluvver said:


> Wow guys nice way to welcome him  he may have found it killed by a pet, you can't accuse him so harshly. It may have been his relative or neighbour who killed it.


ever heard of the saying SHOOT FIRST ask questions later ?...snakeluvver yes he may have not known it wasnt harmful and even in saying so killing any snake is AGAINST the law and ignorance isnt an EXCUSE!! I am glad he has bothered to come on and ask but I see no one has really flamed him at all ,but have expressed their dissapointment in the fact his actions were way over the top ...it seems to me to have been killed by HUMAN not animal ,they usually leave bite marks and broken bones ,,,so snakeluvver just as you have your opinions so do others and you using the roll ya eye emotican doesnt better the attitude it just makes you look foolish .. 

If this was a dog forum or a bird or horse and someone got on and showed pics of the animal killed because of ignorance or that they just dont like them all hell would break loose ...but as bloody usual cause its got scales then its a turn the other way attitude by some that call themselves REPTILE LOVERS!


----------



## giggle (Dec 4, 2010)

Too right redbelly... this isn't a forum for the unattached observation and identification of dead species lol its a forum for snake owners and appreciators and such a photo should never be warmly welcomed. I think in this case the OP fared well... more permanent members get seriously flamed for a lot less


----------



## Daniel_Penrith (Dec 4, 2010)

Looks like the shovel that its on was probably used to try and take its head off... 

Dont kill em just sweep em away, that way everybody is happy.....


----------



## the jungle guy (Dec 4, 2010)

giggle said:


> Too right redbelly... this isn't a forum for the unattached observation and identification of dead species lol its a forum for snake owners and appreciators and such a photo should never be warmly welcomed. I think in this case the OP fared well... more permanent members get seriously flamed for a lot less


 

well said RBB, thats true with the flamage giggle i dont feel he got flamed at all if thats flaming to you i guess you never seen the deleted threads then??? 

as RBB says its expressing disappointment, 

would i be made feel welcome if i choped a cats head off with a shovel and asked on a cat forum what type it is this with its cleanly cut head dismembered from its body on a shovel!!! im sure i would have a tonne of abusive messages about it and be flamed to hell and back and probably be even reported to rspca ( cat haters leave this one alone lol)


----------



## chilli-mudcrab (Dec 4, 2010)

would i be made feel welcome if i choped a cats head off with a shovel and asked on a cat forum what type it is this with its cleanly cut head dismembered from its body on a shovel!!! im sure i would have a tonne of abusive messages about it and be flamed to hell and back and probably be even reported to rspca ( cat haters leave this one alone lol)

bahahah i'm joining a cat forum as we speak


----------



## JasonL (Dec 4, 2010)

A very common species around Sydney, and they get smashed by cats and cars, dozens die every night this way, one more dead snake is sad for the individual animal, esp as it's harmless and un-neccessary, but means nothing in the big picture... geez, even it's own parents wouldn't give a hoot... to make good use of it, feed it's corpse to a Kookaburra.


----------



## chenobi (Dec 4, 2010)

I think we are all just getting sick and tired of been constantly reminded how retarded people are. Dozens of cats and dogs get hit by cars every day, does that make it ok to go around and chop the head of one because it means nothing in the bigger picture or its own parents wouldn't care. NO. These people should be persecuted and prosecuted. And Mattusicko knew deep down in his gizzards when he picked up that shovel to kill an innocent creature was doing the wrong thing.


----------



## CamdeJong (Dec 10, 2010)

Working at the reptile park I get so many people come in and try to tell me stories of their last encounter with a 'taipan-cross-scrubby' or a brown that chased them down in a tractor, and of course tell me in excruciating detail how they managed to kill it. I strongly oppose the killing of any reptile of course, and detest the pride some people can find in killing a 2 foot tree snake and running to their mates with the story about the giant yellow-bellied black (no such thing) that they just killed. The hostility toward snakes is primarily due to a lack of public knowledge, which is hardly believable considering the amount of truth available these days. The real problem are those people who can feel manly and tough killing a defenceless animal - and nearly all Australian species aren't dangerous to man. My father used to exterminate feral cats, and every time someone tries to bignote themselves with a snake story he comes out with "oh yeah? well I kill cats for a living." People just need to learn and get some perspective. Maybe the bloke who started this post will have learned from this. It's unfortunate that you had to cop such a cranky reaction, but this really isn't the place for photos like that.


----------



## Darlyn (Dec 10, 2010)

chilli-mudcrab said:


> would i be made feel welcome if i choped a cats head off with a shovel and asked on a cat forum what type it is this with its cleanly cut head dismembered from its body on a shovel!!! im sure i would have a tonne of abusive messages about it and be flamed to hell and back and probably be even reported to rspca ( cat haters leave this one alone lol)
> 
> bahahah i'm joining a cat forum as we speak




Ha ha ha, let us know how may pages of nasty there is!


----------



## Wookie (Dec 12, 2010)

redbellybite said:


> ever heard of the saying SHOOT FIRST ask questions later ?...snakeluvver yes he may have not known it wasnt harmful and even in saying so killing any snake is AGAINST the law and ignorance isnt an EXCUSE!! I am glad he has bothered to come on and ask but I see no one has really flamed him at all ,but have expressed their dissapointment in the fact his actions were way over the top ...it seems to me to have been killed by HUMAN not animal ,they usually leave bite marks and broken bones ,,,so snakeluvver just as you have your opinions so do others and you using the roll ya eye emotican doesnt better the attitude it just makes you look foolish ..
> 
> If this was a dog forum or a bird or horse and someone got on and showed pics of the animal killed because of ignorance or that they just dont like them all hell would break loose ...but as bloody usual cause its got scales then its a turn the other way attitude by some that call themselves REPTILE LOVERS!


 
Its not against the law.


----------



## snakeluvver (Dec 12, 2010)

Okay Red Belly, it COULD have been him I'm not sure. And to let you know, I do care that the snake is dead, so dont imply that just because its a snake that I dont care. 



Brodak_Moment said:


> Its not against the law.


 
I'm pretty sure it is...


----------



## Ginsleftleg (Dec 12, 2010)

It is a shame that ignorance wins over tolerance. Takes less effort to walk around a snake than it does to find a shovel and kill a snake. My understanding is that it is against the law to kill a protected animal. Pity who ever it was wont be charged.


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Dec 12, 2010)

The out clause is: unless you feel threatened by the animal and/or protecting your person or family.


----------



## snakeluvver (Dec 12, 2010)

I wish the OP would pay a visit and clear things up for us...


----------



## Redtailed (Dec 12, 2010)

Why is everyone so worked up he saw the snake got scared and hit it with a shovel give him a break.


----------



## Ginsleftleg (Dec 12, 2010)

So it makes it right doe's it. if you get scared kill what ever scared you.?????


----------



## serpenttongue (Dec 12, 2010)

Is the snakes poor little tongue still flicking out in that pic??


----------



## Reptile-Man (Dec 13, 2010)

im pretty sure its a golden crowned snake lucklywe can see the head for that distinctive goldern crown.

red belly are fully black! with a little red underneath on the sides of the underbelly. and a really lite red-cream on the bottem. well if you google red belly black snake belly, you will know what im talking about.

what happend to it?


----------



## Red-Ink (Dec 13, 2010)

Reptile-Man said:


> im pretty sure its a golden crowned snake lucklywe can see the head for that distinctive goldern crown.
> 
> red belly are fully black! with a little red underneath on the sides of the underbelly. and a really lite red-cream on the bottem. well if you google red belly black snake belly, you will know what im talking about.
> 
> what happend to it?



Bit random with the RBB comparison?? We all know its a golden crowned stated on the first reply. What happened to it is clearly evident.


----------



## louise77 (Dec 13, 2010)

Red-Ink said:


> Bit random with the RBB comparison?? We all know its a golden crowned stated on the first reply. What happened to it is clearly evident.


 
Not so random - the original poster stated they thought it looked like a baby red belly black snake (also why being naive they also killed it) - so Reptile-Man was just answering the original post.


----------



## Red-Ink (Dec 13, 2010)

louise77 said:


> Not so random - the original poster stated they thought it looked like a baby red belly black snake (also why being naive they also killed it) - so Reptile-Man was just answering the original post.


 
Fair enough, I missed that on the OPs post


----------



## louise77 (Dec 13, 2010)

Red-Ink said:


> Fair enough, I missed than on the OPs post


 
 No problems


----------



## Sleazy.P.Martini (Dec 13, 2010)

wow, that was just amazing. Truely amazing. Speculate all you want, noone knows who killed that snake. But it was nice of everyone to be so adiment they were there and new beyond doubt what happened. I assume that's why everyone is so sure? They were there? You're probably right about what happened, but thats just not the point


----------



## ssnakekid (Dec 13, 2010)

poor snake  harmless lil thing


----------



## Redtailed (Dec 13, 2010)

Ginsleftleg said:


> So it makes it right doe's it. if you get scared kill what ever scared you.?????


nope if you scared me i would just punch you and run


----------



## FAY (Dec 13, 2010)

I think this is best closed now. We can all speculate about what happened and the snake has been identified.


----------

